# Premier league and bein sports



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

I signed up to Al Jazeera sports around September last year because of the full premier league coverage. Now is it just me or has there been a lot of coverage dropped since the rebranding at the beginning of the year? I can't seem to find all the 1500KO games anymore. . .


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Al Jazeera is now allowed to transmit only one 1500 Saturday kickoff


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Pubs in the UK were buying the old Al Jazeera cards and showing the games illegally. The plan is to reinstate the 15.00 Saturday games next month after bringing in a new system of registration for the set-top boxes.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Al Jazeera is now allowed to transmit only one 1500 Saturday kickoff


Naughty!


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

Ok. Thanks for this. Stewart, where did you get that info from? Is it posted online somewhere?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Al Jazeera sees Premier League live coverage curbed - Media - ArabianBusiness.com

UK is drawing its own law. There is nothing illegal in officially paid and shipped subscription card for satellite TV. One of the pub owner who took this case to European Court, has won the case:

_"The European judges also said the Premier League could not claim copyright over Premier League matches as they could not be considered to be an author's own "intellectual creation" and, therefore, to be "works" for the purposes of EU copyright law."_

Until JSC was broadcasted on Hotbird (it is still but 4 channels only excluding the one with PL), plenty of Brits were doing the same until Al Jazeera has clamped this down most probably due to pressure from Premier League. Arabsat and Nilesat require higher dish diameter, so this option became unattractive to most.


----------

